# how do you create nav with div tags in CSS



## zynizen (Apr 9, 2007)

I have a site designed, and put together in dreamweaver.

the images are placed, I have a navigation set of images, and an area i want to use for content.

My question is, when you have an image placed in the layout, how do you link to a layer to preview its contents instead of creating an old iframe code.

So, to clarify, I have 4 images on the bottom of my layout, that I want to use as links to different sections of the site. I want these links to point to their respective pages, but I do not want to put an "iframe" in the top table data, because iframe's are old and not very efficient. I was thinkin of using layers to do this and just show the layer on the screen.

thanks for your help.  I also have a subscription to lynda.com but couldn't find any of the tut's useful enough to specifically show how to do this, aswell as other websites.


----------



## justG (Apr 9, 2007)

What you want to do is to use JavaScript to show/hide a <div> when you click on a menu option. I put together a wee site to illustrate this ages ago; please feel free to view its source and see how it was done:

http://gitagrrl.com/g/

Hope that helps.


----------



## zynizen (Apr 10, 2007)

thanks, that helps, but your pages dont let you scroll after you've clicked other links in the menu.  But I figure i'll stick to iframe's even though they are old, they work well, and its for something small anyway so.

Thanks


----------



## justG (Apr 10, 2007)

That's odd. I've tried it on IE and Firefox on Windows, and Safari, Camino and OmniWeb on OS X, and have no trouble with scrolling at all. In any case, it was a wee project authored years ago, so I wasn't all too concerned with cross-browser and -platform compatibility; I just thought it might be a good starting point for you to do what you wanted. Sorry I couldn't be more helpful and good luck with your project. =)


----------



## zynizen (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks a lot though!  =)


----------

